# A Christmas gift for a friend



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Suppose you have a close friend who likes good music (good jazz, rock, etc.) but has never shown any interest in classical music.

Suppose you want to buy him/her one/more CDs or, better, a CD box set for Christmas, the one you think is the most appropriate to try to arouse his interest in CM

What would you buy? And why? Please give also all details of the recordings: composer(s), work(s), performer(s), label

You have a budget of max 50 EUR (60 USD or 40 GBP). Being a close friend of yours, you'd try to stay as close as possible to this amount.

Thanks!

:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Box set of 5 CDs - only £12

or










slightly over budget at £43 and doesn't go much beyond Beethoven.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

If the friend is into more lively music, but not into classical, I'd start them off with some dance music which has va-va-voom, so Lully, and Medieval Hooleys. The two below would come in at about £14 each, so £28 together, which is under budget, so another cd by Jordi Savall might be sneaked in.

*Anything the man does is Music Magic, and my friend will be bewitched. 
*









and


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

If the person is already interested in music quite a bit, as indicated, then I'm not sure a classical music present is appropriate. Based on the OP it may be the case that they would not enjoy it. 

For 40 years I loved various forms of music but not classical; by choice. If someone had got me a classical CD knowing this I'd think they were trying to improve my music appreciation, which I would think is somewhat presumptuous and a little patronising.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Caro GioCar, I'm afraid I agree with gog, has your friend showed any interest on CM so far?
If not, I would buy him first Cds of new music to build a bridge with his/her tastes and "classical" instruments, and then maybe you create an interest on CM...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Like several above I'm not sure that recorded music is the right way to proceed to introduce someone to classical msuic! Seeing that You quite often attend concerts, why not invite Your friend to something You like very much by giving him/her an unconditional ticket (and perhaps an conditional drink in the interval), join the friend and talk enthusiastically about why this music is important to You! 
For myself, I don't know of any gift I have been given that have been more joyful then tickets to concerts that I would not have thought of myself!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

So couldn't we suppose that *our supposed friend* has already said that s/he'd welcome our offering, being an open-minded person ready to listen to a cd presented with love?

It would be lovely to see the actual recordings that other posters would recommend.

GioCar, what would you go for? :tiphat:


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Good point, but why the limited budget, then?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I assumed it was part of the game?


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Maybe, let's wait for GioCar's explanation (he Thanks in advance for the answers...).
As for the invitation to a live concert, maybe GioCar's wife does not agree


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, until GioCar gets back to us, I'm going to *suppose* that my woman friend, a Scottish dancer, is so struck by Jordi Savall's cd that she falls absolutely in love with Lully's music; that she played the violin in her youth, and like me is moved to take it up again. Further, I suppose that she's rich and whimsical, and that she buys Taggart a real harpsichord, and we go round to our friends' houses making them *swoon* with* delight at our baroque melodies.

*okay, okay, *feign* delight - my imagination suddenly went on strike!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Duh - if he likes jazz - Swingle Singers or Jacques Loussier


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

About 10 years ago I wanted to give some classical music to a friend who didn't listen but was sufficiently interested to try some out.
I ended up burning 10 CDs with a hand-picked selection of "popular classics".
He was delighted to receive it... didn't become a classical fan, though (that was never my goal, anyway). He still listens to it occasionally.

If I actually have to spend money though - something similar, I think: a broad selection to act as a taster. Off the top of my head, probably some of EMI's "100 Best" box sets, which are 6 discs apiece. I notice Presto Classical has a special offer on them at the moment, so I could get 4 for my money. Maybe the piano, chamber, opera and 20th-century sets.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

Tell you what could be an excellent idea and not too expensive with a bit of shopping around on the internet. What I'm about to propose involves web surfing for cheap flights and hotels, and it all presupposes that you live close to (or have easy access to) a mainstream European airport:
Arrange for your loved one a long weekend to Vienna via low-cost flight and budget hotel (half board or breakfast only), with a ticket to a concert preselected by your good self. I reckon with a good bit of shopping around (and well in advance) you could come up with a good solution that wouldn't involve holding up your local bank. Merry Christmas!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry, maybe I wasn't clear enough...
I am speaking of a supposed friend, not a real one.
Just to see in case what would have been your present.
The budget and the rest just part of the game, as Ingélou already guessed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

I see. You have misled me, Herr von GioCar. In recompense, I look forward to a cheap ticket for a dirty weekend (with concert) in Vienna. Failing that, you'll be hearing from my lawyers, the well known litigation firm Sue, Grabbitt & Runne. I urge you to pay up now to avoid further financial embarrassment.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

I see... Your wife is reading, right? :lol:


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> I see. You have misled me, Herr von GioCar. In recompense, I look forward to a cheap ticket for a dirty weekend (with concert) in Vienna. Failing that, you'll be hearing from my lawyers, the well known litigation firm Sue, Grabbitt & Runne. I urge you to pay up now to avoid further financial embarrassment.


Is that ok for you and your lawyers if I directly pay you € 50 (the established budget)?
But then you'll have to proof you'll find flight tickets, hotel room and concert tickets for two within this budget, otherwise you'll be oblidged to refund me twice the amount as compensation...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

GioCar said:


> Is that ok for you and your lawyers if I directly pay you € 50 (the established budget)?
> But then you'll have to proof you'll find flight tickets, hotel room and concert tickets for two within this budget, otherwise you'll be oblidged to refund me twice the amount as compensation...


You drive a hard bargain, GioCar!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

To my *supposed* friend I'd buy:










J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier - Sviatoslav Richter
€ 37 on amazon.it

and










Schoenberg: The Piano Music - Maurizio Pollini
€ 15 on amazon.it - maybe I could find it cheaper somewhere else

Why? I have a strong feeling that these two cannot leave my friend absolutely cold...

Further ideas? C'mon, Christmas is coming soon...


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

¿Only 2 names?
In my suggested box of 7 Cds at 40 €, you can find from Leoninus (12th century) to Belgian Wave, going through the famous composer "Anonymus" from the 13th, Bach, Mozart, Cage, Harvey... so the possibilities to satisfy his/her needs increase, specially because it is all payed on saxophones, with a touch of rock, more than jazz:









7 CD BOX for 40 €

1. Poortenbos (1992)
2. Antonyms (1993)
3. Dust makes Damage (1998)
4. BL!NDMAN plays BACH (2000)
5. Multiple Voice (2002)
6. MAX!MAL BL!NDMAN (2004)
7. Mozart Machine (2006)

These seven CDs provide an overview of the great adventure BL!NDMAN has embarked on over the past 25 years;
The CD Poortenbos presents the first works that set the tone for the unconventional saxophone playing
that cemented the original quartet's reputation.

Antonyms was the ad-hoc saxophone quartet that, with four especially
composed works, offered a response to the unique playing style of the young
quartet.

Dust makes Damage, released to mark BL!NDMAN's tenth anniversary, was a chance to look back before embarking on the great Bach adventure.

BL!NDMAN plays Bach consists of the four Chorale Partitas, works that Bach composed between the ages of 15 and 25.

Multiple Voice is an anthology of works from the 12th to the 16th centuries that make use of the organum, the hocket and the canon as compositional techniques.

MAX!MAL BL!NDMAN features repertoire created by Maximalist!, the group that preceded BL!NDMAN in the early 80s.

MozartMachine features canons for which Mozart wrote bawdy texts, and fugues that he composed in the shadow of the grand master Bach, whom he greatly admired.

http://www.blindman.be/en/discography


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I usually purchase recordings for my good friends, and I make compilations to turn them onto new stuff. Here's one I just finished for a a friend who is a hip listener.

Takemitsu-Bryce
Bartok-Viola Concerto 1st movt
Bruno Maderna-Quadrivium
Hindemith-Concerto for Trumpet, Bassoon, and Orchestra
Stockhausen-Choral


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think I would actually buy this friend the book "Rock Me Amadeus" by Seb Hunter.....


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Firstly I'd make sure whatever you buy is on Amazon's Autorip so you get a copy too 

A selection box is a good idea because they can have a broad range of musical types to listen from.
Harmonia Mundi have got this ridiculously cheap boxset out at the moment - La Musique des Lumiere's
30 CDs for £23.
Might get it for myself actually


----------



## OlivierM (Jul 31, 2014)

André Rieux of course !


Just kidding. 


I would second the Jacques Loussier suggestions, good jazz musicians, and a nice introduction to classical themes.


----------

